# Where are you from?



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

It just strikes me as strange when in a users profile for "*location*" some people put in a smart ass comment instead of their location. Is it a privacy issue or are they ashamed of where they live? It strikes me as even dumber when your trying to sell something in the Buy/Sell thread. When I see someone with an item that I might be interested in but the location is "Eastern Time Zone" or "Beyond The Pleasure Dome" or some other equally less informative place I move on, (North America is another good one). You just lost a potential sale. I'm not just speaking of this forum but others I frequent also. If it's just me, please set me straight.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I assume that if people don't specify a location then they're from Toronto and just assume that everyone is from Toronto.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find it odd myself considering the vast majority of people use usernames that have nothing to do with their identity


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I find it odd myself considering the vast majority of people use usernames that have nothing to do with their identity


not me


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out where Pineapple is.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Toront....as they say in Japan.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

kat_ said:


> I assume that if people don't specify a location then they're from Toronto and just assume that everyone is from Toronto.


Well in the rest of Canada Toronto is referred to as the center of the universe, quite sarcastically at times, of course I would never do that.


:acigar: :smiley-faces-75:

- - - Updated - - -



Diablo said:


> I'm still trying to figure out where Pineapple is.


Just hanging from a tree.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I must admit that I to tend to ignore replying to posts where the user has not disclosed as least a little information about themselves in their profile. I feel it diminishes the effort of those that do.

_Update: As I just Googled "The Landing" and noticed that Holland Landing has stolen that moniker. I've changed my location so I don't come off as an ass that say's one thing and does another._


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"10 characters"


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

just a short form used locally a lot....Seaforth.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> not me


I still remember when hamstrung explained that to greco and I on our way to or from the GC meetup. A lot of laughs haha.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

a year or two ago i met mhammer and nonreverb at a guitar/gear showing event, and when introduced as a GC member i was asked what my username was. I was a little stumped as to what to say...i definitely didn't make this handle with IRL introductions in mind.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

But, given those lululemon pants you were wearing at the time, I can't say you're a liar!:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I agree with the OP. I find it kind of annoying when people either don't disclose their location or write in something ambiguous or just plain stupid. It's not so bad on GC where I assume everyone is from Canada but it would be nice to know the province at least. 

As for meeting other forum members, if we all buy the t-shirts and wear them all the time we'll be easier to identify. Mine's in the mail.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm rural,if I said Montague township most people would be wtf anyways.
Halfway between Ottawa and Kingston


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Had to double check myself. At most forums I use I never reveal my location. Paranoia more than anything else, yet here for whatever reason I have listed my true location. For some reason I have the old wrestling announcer in my head now saying " from parts unknown " .


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> It just strikes me as strange when in a users profile for "*location*" some people put in a smart ass comment instead of their location. Is it a privacy issue or are they ashamed of where they live? It strikes me as even dumber when your trying to sell something in the Buy/Sell thread. When I see someone with an item that I might be interested in but the location is "Eastern Time Zone" or "Beyond The Pleasure Dome" or some other equally less informative place I move on, (North America is another good one). You just lost a potential sale. I'm not just speaking of this forum but others I frequent also. If it's just me, please set me straight.


I agree with you about for sale ads. I understand privacy too though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I think GTA (greater toronto area) is pretty good for most interaction. 

...and the mystery keeps me sexy: who _is_ this guy? Is _he_ from a bog on a log? Is _his_ ox big? I _have_ to buy his guitars just so I can meet him.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just curious. Not looking to "pack a foight" as Braveheart would say but, privacy from what? 



mrmatt1972 said:


> I agree with you about for sale ads. I understand privacy too though.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am from Touro Infirmary, New Orleans, Louisiana, USA. Yes, I was born right across the street from St. James Infirmary. Came to Canada as a tourist, met a Canadian girl on a blind date, the rest is history. Here we are, almost 35 years later, 3 children & 8 grandchildren. Have lived in Calgary the past 13 years, which have been the happiest of my life! I love guitar, chess, golf, tennis and reading...not necessarily in that order. I am still acquiring guitars, presently own 7, after buying and selling more than one hundred over the past 40 years. I dream to playing well enough to jam with a few guys in a garage or basement, and drink a keg of beer while playing!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've given my location by map co-ordinates on other forums.
You just need to know which map to use.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

By gosh, I think I've got it . . . . . Perhaps some people don't want to give out information because they are concerned about the theft of the thousands of dollars of music gear they have acquired over the years. For some, this can add up to quite a bit. For me, not so much. There are a lot of freaks (and thiefs) out there perusing the internet looking for every available opportunity. Neighbourhood thiefs are probably out there looking for the guys from "La La Land" or "The Van Down By The River" as we speak.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> By gosh, I think I've got it . . . . . Perhaps some people don't want to give out information because they are concerned about the theft of the thousands of dollars of music gear they have acquired over the years. For some, this can add up to quite a bit. For me, not so much. There are a lot of freaks (and thiefs) out there perusing the internet looking for every available opportunity. Neighbourhood thiefs are probably out there looking for the guys from "La La Land" or "The Van Down By The River" as we speak.


you don't think this is far fetched?
I mean, knowing *some guy in Scarborough* who calls himself "Low Hangerz" for example, has a ton of nice gear, doesnt give thieves a ton to go on.
all those peeps in the BST forum are in such peril as at some point they must surely divulge their location and at least some of what they are selling!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Even if you're from a small town, what's the difference in stating where you're from? You're not putting your address, telephone, email address and SIN number down. I agree completely with the OP. I find it odd when one of these members ask for some kind of help that would be easier to give if you had an idea of what city/town they were from and they have no location or something they think is funny in the "location" section and they don't mention it in their request either. I usually pass these ones by.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Far as I'm concerned you can say anything you want, but if you're selling something then you should give a fairly accurate location - those that don't and then say "pickup only" tend to frost my flakes. Even "GTA" is too vague.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> I've given my location by map co-ordinates on other forums.
> You just need to know which map to use.


Use the wrong map and you could end up in Hanna......or like me, stuck between politicians and cowboys.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Use the wrong map and you could end up in Hanna......or like me, stuck between politicians and cowboys.


Who you callin' a politician, there, ya Red Deer *******...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Who you callin' a politician, there, ya Red Deer *******...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2Bum5vepw
Is that a Marpole accent I detect, maybe a Kits Beach or False Creek?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Who you callin' a politician, there, ya Red Deer *******...


maybe you're the cowboy...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> maybe you're the cowboy...


Nah, Ya got ta be from Cow Town to be a cowboy. If you're from the Hat you're possibly a tumbleweed. Lloyd....you're confused. Not too sure what province you belong in. The Big E....you just got to be a poly-tition. GTA....you got rob ford so if you want to be anonymous say your from Hanna.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2Bum5vepw
> Is that a Marpole accent I detect, maybe a Kits Beach or False Creek?


...surrey...


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Nah, Ya got ta be from Cow Town to be a cowboy. If you're from the Hat you're possibly a tumbleweed.


Possibly, but I used to be a cowboy, not a Cow Town "All hat, no cattle" cowboy either.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> ...surrey...


A Surrey Poly-Tition? Surrey girls and New West/Burnaby boys. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=65CL9NrlL5I
'ts for all of those in Lotus Land.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> A Surrey Poly-Tition? Surrey girls and New West/Burnaby boys.


Yep. I learned everything I need to know about poly-ticks from my good neighbour Bill Vanderzam.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, I'm originally from Mona Vale Beach, Sydney, Australia. Now I'm in Calgary. Does that make me "surfer with no waves"? Hang-five dudes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

The locations are wrong but...

[video=youtube_share;VRSe9fbzbFc]http://youtu.be/VRSe9fbzbFc[/video]


----------

